# Need recommendation for Canadian International Tax accountant



## trentfrog (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I have finally decided to declare myself non resident in Canada as I now Live in Spain but I don't want to handle doing it myself. Can anyone recommend an International Tax Specialist based in Canada for me?

Many Thanks


----------

